# New NMR rescue needs your prayers!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is an x-Ray of Missy who was pulled from Chicago animal control yesterday. The large objects near her tail are bladder stones. NMRs vet says they are the largest he has ever seen.

This little one is having surgery in the next few days, but she is in very bad shape. She has been starved and neglected and the stones are likely the result of untreated infections. She is very listless and seems resigned to whatever people want to do to her, so her spirit is broken as well. 

Please keep this little one in your thoughts and prayers. And as always, donations for her care can be sent to the address on NMRs website or through PayPal.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh poor baby. She will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope she makes it through..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcryh Maggie, this makes my heart hurt, I will be praying for Missy. I hope she does well and can eventually find a wonderful loving home that will cherish every moment with her


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This pic. just makes me so angry---I know our world is so broken and that the innocent often suffer that consequence. There is a song that says "I don't want to get adjusted to this world below" and I am singing it today. 
May God have mercy on this little baby girl. I am praying for skill for the surgeon, for funds to cover the operation & healing. If her spirit is broken she won't fight. I hope she will feel real love in the mean-time. Oh my.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

With some love and attention, I am sure her spirit will improve. It is unbelievable the cruelty that people are capable of. Why anyone would neglect her is beyond me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Shaking my head....how horrible and sad. I hope she will thrive and have a happy life. I'm going to donate to help her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Ray said her blood work is pretty good. He is screening her for Addison so it can be treated prior to her surgery. He is treating her eyes and ear infections and she is in pain meds now for her better.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, bless her heart, and thank goodness she's in rescue where she'll get the care & love she needs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awful, I hate these stories of neglect and abuse. I hope that she'll be okay.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG those stones are huge! When Pipper had stones they certainly didn't look like that. It's just unimaginable that the owner didn't get her treated a LONG time ago. She had to be having symptoms with stones that huge.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one. I thought those were organs. She must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For those not on NMRs FB group, Missy took a turn for the worse over the weekend. She is now at a specialty care facility while they stabilize her. She has such a severe kidney infection that they are using meds to try and dissolve the stones because she is not a candidate for surgery. 

Please continue to pray for this little one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh poor baby! I'll certainly keep her in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Update: Missy has stabilized enough to leave critical care and return to the "regular" vet. She will be treated with meds for two weeks and then they will see if the stones have shrunk.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh that's wonderful to hear some improvement in Missy. Poor baby! Praying those stones shrink and thankful meds can help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been such a roller coaster for Missey but today's reports seemed encouraging and at least she is perking up and eating. I know that the costs are going to be high for her care. Will send a donation shortly.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I can't believe how large those stones are. I will send a donation today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

After holding on for the past two weeks, sweet Missy took a severe turn this morning. Mary had to make the difficult decision to help her to the bridge. Even though she was hospitalized for the last few weeks, she had people loving her and holding her and knew love at last. RIP sweet Missy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My heart breaks for her.. Missy knew love at the end..


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So heartbreaking... Nothing else to say


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Missy's sad life & terrible condition. Things can only get better for her from here-- I pray :innocent: she regains her health & finds and endless supply of love:wub: and protection, and much spoiling for the rest of her life! Please keep us posted about her --thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It was so heartbreaking to read the news on FB. RIP, sweet Missey. You were loved by so many at the end. You are at peace now.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> It was so heartbreaking to read the news on FB. RIP, sweet Missey. You were loved by so many at the end. You are at peace now.



I'm so sorry dear sweet Missy :smcry:. You were loved by many here at SM:wub: & you didn't even know it. Now you will have all the love you ever dreamed of from your creator. I thought things would get better for you but I didn't think it would be this way.... I'm glad your not suffering any more :heart:sweet angel:heart::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"It was said of some that they were just too good for THIS world." 
RIP little Missey. xxoo


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sad..... At least she knew she was loved for a little while. Rest in peace sweet Missey.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww I'm so sad to hear this, sweet little Missey. We love you little one.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

RIP sweet Missy. You are running pain free now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry Missy. RIP.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sad. Poor thing. She was in warm company at least at the end.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one, run free.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:heart:Sweet angel in heaven...


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Poor baby. Run free little sweetheart.


----------

